# 4K monitor or TV



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

So I'm building a new rig and have put off the monitor to heal from the expense of the arriving components. I was wondering if there is any benefit to getting a 4K TV over a 4K monitor.

Asus ROG Strix Z270E Gaming
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3
Intel 7th Gen Intel Core Desktop Processor i7-7700K
Samsung 960 1TB
Corsair Hydro Series™ H110i 280mm Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
EVGA SuperNOVA 850 P2
Corsair Graphite Series 760T Full Tower


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If this is a PC for use with gaming and internet browsing, you will want to get a monitor. Monitors are designed for and to be used by PCs.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Your computer video card has plenty of output ports you can technically get both. Since you mentioned "OR", I am assuming you only need one or the other. Yes, monitors are meant for PCs so i'm also gonna recommend a monitor.


----------



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks. I was just wondering what the advantage might be. I will probably get a monitor but need to catch my breath before spending $1,200.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Check out www.newegg.com or www.amazon.com for the good deals.


----------



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Check out www.newegg.com or www.amazon.com for the good deals.


Thanks, those are about the only places I go for components. I just dropped almost $3,000 for the new rig I'm building and just can't justify the money for a top 4K monitor yet. Hopefully the prices will come down a bit when I'm ready to buy. That's why I was wondering about a TV. I have a 4K 65" in the den and, well, you know. :smile: I want to get a VR headset too.


----------

